
Perl 6: What Programming in the Future Is Like (Lightning Talk Slides and Video) - zoffix222
http://perl6.party/post/Perl-6-What-Programming-In-The-Future-Is-Like
======
kafkaesq
_THERE 'S NO LANGUAGE ON THE PLANET THAT CAN DO BETTER THAN PERL 6_

I'm curious as to how reality-compliant this statement in regard to inline
auto-threading support.

~~~
raiph
To be pedantic it's guaranteed to be fully reality compliant in regard to how
many EXTRA LINES of code are required (which was the context of the all caps
assertion you've quoted). As Zoffix showed, it takes zero extra lines.
Clearly, no language can do better than that.

But perhaps you're asking if any language can do better than the best that
Perl 6 can do, assuming we're counting characters instead of lines.

Before trying to answer that, it's important to be clear on what is actually
the best Perl 6 can do.

The two word solution Zoffix showed directly following the "THERE'S NO ..."
slide is _not_ the "best" Perl 6 can do.

Better is the single character operator » which Zoffix covers near the end of
the talk.

That would be hard to beat but Perl 6 actually goes even further than that for
what most Perl 6 folk call "auto threading", namely auto threading of
junctions. This latter arguably requires zero extra characters. See
[https://docs.perl6.org/language/glossary#index-entry-
Autothr...](https://docs.perl6.org/language/glossary#index-entry-
Autothreading) for more details.

In summary I'm pretty sure no language will ever do better, where better is
about number of extra lines OR EVEN CHARACTERS, than zero. :)

